# Still looking for CAM Software



## rnubee (Aug 2, 2017)

I'm back after a long break from CNC. Have been using Universal G-Code Sender but it's a major pain to work with. I can't even reset Z by itself. Looking for suggestions. Thanks
Chuck


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I use Fusion 360 and Carveco, many folks here use Vectric products.


----------



## rnubee (Aug 2, 2017)

difalkner said:


> I use Fusion 360 and Carveco, many folks here use Vectric products.


Thanks David. I use Vectric for CAD but am looking for a better program for CAM to run the machine.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Vectric has a CAM module, right? I think it's like Carveco, sort of wizard driven.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

rnubee said:


> looking for a better program for CAM to run the machine.


Are you referring to the controller software for running the machine? CAM doesn't run the machine, it's how you generate your G-code. If so, I use Mach4 for that, plenty of other choices, as well.


----------



## rnubee (Aug 2, 2017)

difalkner said:


> Are you referring to the controller software for running the machine? CAM doesn't run the machine, it's how you generate your G-code. If so, I use Mach4 for that, plenty of other choices, as well.


That's what I was referring to, I will look into Mach4. Thanks David


----------



## gwilki (Nov 12, 2012)

If you are using UGS, I assume that your controller is grbl-based. Correct? If so, I don't believe that Mach3 or mach4 will work with that controller. You don't give any specifics about your issue with UGS. You mention setting Z0. UGS will certainly do that quite simply. If you don't like UGS, you could try CNCjs or gSender. Both are written for grbl-based controllers.


----------



## rnubee (Aug 2, 2017)

gwilki said:


> If you are using UGS, I assume that your controller is grbl-based. Correct? If so, I don't believe that Mach3 or mach4 will work with that controller. You don't give any specifics about your issue with UGS. You mention setting Z0. UGS will certainly do that quite simply. If you don't like UGS, you could try CNCjs or gSender. Both are written for grbl-based controllers.


Yes, my controller is grbl-based. I must have a bad copy of UGS, it does not have the ability to set Z without setting X & Y at the same time. It also keeps freezing and giving errors. Thanks for the reply.
Chuck


----------



## gwilki (Nov 12, 2012)

I don't know what version of gsender you are using, but if you are using UGS Platform as opposed to UGS Classic, all versions have the facility to zero any axis. In the attached screen cap, you can see that there is a button for X0, Y0 and Z0. Clicking any of them zeroes that axis and only that axis.


----------



## rnubee (Aug 2, 2017)

gwilki said:


> I don't know what version of gsender you are using, but if you are using UGS Platform as opposed to UGS Classic, all versions have the facility to zero any axis. In the attached screen cap, you can see that there is a button for X0, Y0 and Z0. Clicking any of them zeroes that axis and only that axis.


Thanks for the reply. I feel very dumb, have been using this pgm for years and always used the reset zero button. I can't believe how dumb I've been. Thanks again!
Chuck


----------



## gwilki (Nov 12, 2012)

No need to feel "dumb". It's not screamingly obvious. Glad that I could help. Have fun.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

If you are using Windows, check out ioSender. IMO, it is the best sender out there.


----------



## MarkJonesRanger (Aug 14, 2020)

Thanks guys for sharing your knowledge. I learn so much from these forums and youtube videos. I have had so many ....O....that's how that is done moments when the light comes on for me. Still learning and always enjoy a video on how others are doing some of the same things I am doing.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

I do not like UGS, it is too glitchy. Download and install Open Builds. All you have to do is connect the port, home, set you material position, import your g-code and run. Very simple, no error messages, no problems at all. All you have to do is run your job without jumping through hoops.


----------

